

In NYC? Looking for good user group meetings to go to? Here is a convenient calendar. - dpapathanasiou
http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=nycusergroups%40brandorr.com&ctz=America/New_York

======
epi0Bauqu
And here is one for Philly: <http://phillynewmediahub.com/>

And (not included yet) is the hackathon group I started last year:
startups.philadelphia.groupomatic.com/

------
danw
Also: <http://newyork.garysguide.org/>

------
blurry
Another NYC calendar:

<http://www.nyctechevents.com/>

------
utnick
Dallas: <http://www.dallas-csharp-sig.com/DFWUserGroups.aspx>

Mostly microsoft focused meetings but a little ruby also.

------
llimllib
DC/Baltimore Area? Here you go: <http://www.dctechevents.com/>

~~~
pgebhard
Amazing...thank you! Are there any other specific groups that you'd recommend
(any python groups)? I'm planning on moving to Fairfax, VA in the first
quarter of 2009, so I want to know what would be a good way to get familiar
with the area (tech-wise) and to meet some people. You can also use my contact
info listed in my profile.

~~~
tocomment
What brings you to Fairfax?

~~~
pgebhard
Girlfriend (civil engineer in Fairfax), desire to move out of Orlando after
growing up here and living here for 16 years (though that still includes four
years of undergrad in NC), my company also conveniently has offices in and
around Fairfax, too.

------
sbecker
Portland Oregon has Calagator, a unified calendar for the tech community:
<http://calagator.org/>

It's also a community driven open source project with multiple code-sprints
per month!

~~~
igal
Thanks! Calgator is open source and community focused, so we'd be glad to
collaborate and discuss how to extend it to serve the needs of users in other
regions. If interested, please get in touch with us at:
<http://groups.google.com/group/pdx-tech-calendar/>

\--Igal Koshevoy, Calagator Developer

